# BCS: kâr, harç (TUR)



## Orlin

Zdravo svima! Zanima me da li se u BCS jezicima koriste reči koje dolaze od pomenutih turskih reči i ako se upotrebljavaju, da li su stilske obeležene. Mi Bugari poznajemo imenice _кяр, харч_ i glagole _кяря, харча_,od kojih samo _харча _ima nekako normalnu frekvenciju upotrebe mada je karakteristična pretežno za razgovorni stil, a ostale su mnogo retke i jako obeležene - deluju arhaično ili mnogo neformalno i emotivno.
Ja lično pretpostavljam da ima sličnih orijentalizama barem u bosanskom, a možda i u ostalim jezicima grupe.
Hvala unapred!


----------



## iobyo

Reč _ćar_ (kao i izvedene reči _ćardžija, ćarenje, ćariti_) zabeležen je u rečniku turcizama u srpskohrvatskom jeziku Abdulaha Škaljića  s objašnjenjem: "dobitak, zarada (u trgovini ili pri trampanju)".

_Harač _(i varijante _harč, arač, arč_) se definiše kao 1) trošak, izdatak; 2) materijal od čega se nešto spravlja (za spravljanje jela napr.); 3) štavilo koje upotrebljuju tabaci (kožari) za štavljenje kože; 4) gajtani s kojima su fermen i čakšire ukrašeni, oprema; 5) fig. u frazi: "nije mi u harač to i to" (tj. ne interesuje me to, ne tiče me se to).


----------



## Orlin

iobyo said:


> _Harač _(i varijante _harč, arač, arč_) se definiše kao 1) trošak, izdatak; 2) materijal od čega se nešto spravlja (za spravljanje jela napr.); 3) štavilo koje upotrebljuju tabaci (kožari) za štavljenje kože; 4) gajtani s kojima su fermen i čakšire ukrašeni, oprema; 5) fig. u frazi: "nije mi u harač to i to" (tj. ne interesuje me to, ne tiče me se to).


Ja poznajem _харч_ samo u značenju koje je ovde navedeno pod 1). Pošto praktički ne znam turski, nisam siguran nema li turske reči _haraç_. Ako ima takve reči, možda sve ostalo odgovara turskoj reči _haraç_, ne _harç_.


----------



## iobyo

Evo šta piše o etimologiji:



> < tur._ harç, harc_ < ar. _ḫarǧ _"trošak, izdatak". Postoje i druga etimološka tumačenja: da je od grč. _khoregia_ ili od aramejskog _halāk_.


----------



## Duya

HJP ima malo ažurniju definiciju. _Harač_ se danas gotovo isključivo koristi u značenju:

2) _pejor._ pljačka, otimačina [_to nije porez, to je harač_]

Nije stilski obilježeno, ali je pejorativno. U današnje vrijeme visokih poreza i krize često se sreće po novinama...

Postoji takođe i glagol "_(h)arčiti_" (HJP). Povremeno se koristi u srpskom i bosanskom, nisam siguran koliko bi Hrvati bili familijarni s njim.

_Ćar_ i _ućariti_ (daleko češće nego nesvršeno _ćariti_) se takođe koriste u srpskom i bosanskom, opet pretpostavljam rjeđe u hrvatskom. Nisu naročito stilski obilježeni, ali nose konotaciju da je nešto stečeno na lak i sumnjiv način, a ne marljivim radom.


----------



## Orlin

Duya said:


> HJP ima malo ažurniju definiciju. _Harač_ se danas gotovo isključivo koristi u značenju:
> 
> 2) _pejor._ pljačka, otimačina [_to nije porez, to je harač_]
> 
> Nije stilski obilježeno, ali je pejorativno. U današnje vrijeme visokih poreza i krize često se sreće po novinama...
> 
> Postoji takođe i glagol "_(h)arčiti_" (HJP). Povremeno se koristi u srpskom i bosanskom, nisam siguran koliko bi Hrvati bili familijarni s njim.
> 
> _Ćar_ i _ućariti_ (daleko češće nego nesvršeno _ćariti_) se takođe koriste u srpskom i bosanskom, opet pretpostavljam rjeđe u hrvatskom. Nisu naročito stilski obilježeni, ali nose konotaciju da je nešto stečeno na lak i sumnjiv način, a ne marljivim radom.


Sve ovo mi nije čudno pošto imamo zajedničku istoriju.


----------



## Sobakus

I u Ruskom također ima turcizam харч, iako znači "hrana"(razgovorno/ironično).


----------



## marco_2

Sobakus said:


> I u Ruskom također ima turcizam харч, iako znači "hrana"(razgovorno/ironično).


 
I think that харч - харчі is normative in Ukrainian (e.g. громадське харчування means общественное питание /public catering/). And in Polish we use the noun *haracz *which in our history meant *tribute *(e.g. to lay a country under tribute) and nowadays is used colloquially as *exaction, extortion, squeeze*, e.g. when racketeers dishonestly get money from businessmen by threatening them.


----------



## xpictianoc

mnogo mi se dopala ona usporedba poreza i harača  Ponekad i mi u Poljskoj kažemo kad čini nam se da nas vlada pljačka da zaista porez je harač (haracz).


----------

